# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  To practice doing something...

## Чайковская

Всем Здравствуйте! 
У меня маленький вопрос--- как по-русски говорить "to practice (doing something)"?  Например, если я хочу говорить "I need to practice speaking Russian" или "I need to practice ice skating", то как я бы делала это?   
Большое спасибо  ::

----------


## kozyablo

i need to practice.. = 
в этом значении ты можешь употреблять выражения: "мне нужна практика в изучении языка" или "я хочу совершенствовать знание языка". 
Если ты говоришь о спорте, тогда можно так: "мне нужно тренироваться в катании на коньках" (но честно сказать, я бы употребила "мне нужно тренироваться кататься на каньках").. 
"Тренироваться" подходит для спорта или каких-нибудь навыков.. когда говоришь о языке - лучше употреблять "практиковаться" или "совершенствовать" (but this is "to improve")

----------


## Чайковская

Спасибо большое!  Думаю, что все ясно.  Так, чтобы убедиться, что я правильно понимаю--- можно сказать "Мне нужна практика в игрании на гитаре"?  Или "Я бы хотела совершенствовать играние на гитаре"?   
Еще, если можно сказать "тренироваться кататься на коньках", то тоже правильно сказать "практиковаться писать по-русски"?
Спасибо за помощь  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> можно сказать "Мне нужна практика в игрании на гитаре"?

 As far as I know, there's no such word as "играние". But you can use игра to mean "the playing (of a musical instrument)" -- thus, "Мне нужна практика в игре на гитаре" would be a correct translation for "I need practice with/at playing the guitar."

----------


## it-ogo

> Спасибо большое!  Думаю, что все ясно.  Так, чтобы убедиться, что я правильно понимаю--- можно сказать "Мне нужна практика в игрании на гитаре"?  Или "Я бы хотела совершенствовать играние на гитаре"?   
> Еще, если можно сказать "тренироваться кататься на коньках", то тоже правильно сказать "практиковаться писать по-русски"?
> Спасибо за помощь

   "Мне нужна практика в игрании на гитаре" - вас поймут, но в литературном языке слова "играние" нет. Надо "Мне нужна практика в *игре* на гитаре". То есть такой способ образовывать существительное от глагола (добавлением "-ние") существует, но не гарантирует результат.  Окончательно нужно смотреть в словарях. 
 практиковаться писать по-русски"- правильно.

----------


## Lampada

Я бы сказала "практика игры на гитаре".

----------


## kozyablo

> As far as I know, there's no such word as "играние". But you can use игра to mean "the playing (of a musical instrument)" -- thus, "Мне нужна практика в игре на гитаре" would be a correct translation for "I need practice with/at playing the guitar."

 Wow! You are good in Russian OR your Russian is perfect  ::  you are right!

----------


## Чайковская

Thanks very much everyone- that answers my question perfectly!   ::

----------

